# *needs a name*



## KooK (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm calling him Fry for now, but I doubt it'll stick. I'll be keeping him though and probably picking up a female come around March-April. He's a 9 week old Chocolate European Burmese. The lady I picked him up from was nice enough but had no clue how to really take care of him. I'm at least figuring things out here but I've never had a kitten this young so I'm going to be looking for some help here. But come to find out, he has never really had much contact with people, for the past nine weeks he has only been allowed in two rooms of the "breeders" house, and has only had contact with his sisters (given away at 8 weeks), mother, father, and one other cat. Beyond that he has no clue of the world around him.

I'm not going to let him roam around outside, but I will take him with me for some car rides and try to introduce him to other people and animals with some positive reinforcement (chicken what?) We'll see how this goes because I've never had to do this.

But for now, here's some pictures. Some of you have already seen a few of them.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

He's adorable! How about Cocoa?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

His lips look kinda lilac/purple colored. I wanna kiss 'em! I'd love to see what color he is when he is full grown, it looks unusual.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

What a gorgeous little kitten! He's too cute!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitten!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

aww .... he is a real cutie.

Is Mocha a good name for a boy?


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

You said his name for now was Fry, but it wasn't going to stick. So if Fry isn't going to stick, I guess his name could be Teflon? :lol: (Just kidding.)

What an adorable kitty!


----------



## ashaeerie (Oct 29, 2007)

What a cute cat!!!

I like Mocha as a name... I give you some related spanish names

Crema -> cream
Cafe -> coffee
Bombon -> chocolate
Cacao -> cocoa


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Bailey (as in Irish Cream). 

CC (for Curtain Climber) :lol:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Kahula (my favorite)? Still kinda spanish.


----------



## coco & little guy (Jan 5, 2004)

I know........you could call him MINE!!!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:

What a beautiful little guy. Where did you say you were from???


----------



## Zippy&Co (Nov 11, 2006)

coco & little guy said:


> I know........you could call him MINE!!!!!! :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I know! He's absolutely gorgeous!

I like Mocha and Bailey too!

Gorgeous names for a gorgeous kitty!

Carol xx


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Changing my answer to Bailey.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

He is so cute... I love his coat, so unusual. I vote for Bailey and Mocha


----------



## KooK (Oct 31, 2007)

Another picture of him in my hoodie. I just woke up so my hair is a mess.


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

He is so cute! I vote for Bailey.


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

He is so cute! I vote for Bailey.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

That picture of him in your hood is so cute! You two make a cute pair.

Okay, if we're not going with Teflon :lol: I vote for Bailey.


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

Aww. He has such a serious-looking little face!


----------



## ashaeerie (Oct 29, 2007)

Hehe, your hair matches your cat  :wink:


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

beautiful cat, if you still need a name i can offer a few:

Wilson
Jackson
Freddie


----------



## GuacaMolly (May 17, 2007)

i think bailey would be a great name for him


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

honestly, i like fry. makes me think of futurama, and fry from that show is one of the awesomest characters ever.


----------

